# Tegu choking



## King gonzo (Aug 9, 2015)

My tegu looked to be choking on egg yoke. I put him in the sink and helped wash the Yoke out. He is much better then he was but still looks slightly distressed any advice??

Is this normal?


----------



## travistodd91 (Aug 9, 2015)

King gonzo said:


> My tegu looked to be choking on egg yoke. I put him in the sink and helped wash the Yoke out. He is much better then he was but still looks slightly distressed any advice??
> 
> Is this normal?


 Tegus like monitors are able to breathe through the hole where there tongue comes out in the front of there mouth preventing them while suffocating while eating large stuff he was probably ok just blocked that with the yolk of you worried you can always cook the egg


----------



## King gonzo (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes, I think the hole got clogged with the egg gooo. He is much better now. Thank you for all your help.


----------

